#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  novo design do portal

## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal muitos de voces vao estranhar mais ainda estamos trabalhando espero que possam entender que essas mudancas sao para ajudar voces com muitas novidades  :Smile:

----------


## code

O Novo Portal Under-Linux tem tudo para ser o melhor Portal de TI da América Latina (porque do Brasil ele já é) :-D Hoje o Brasil, amanhã a América Latina... e depois o Mundo!

----------


## AndrioPJ

> O Novo Portal Under-Linux tem tudo para ser o melhor Portal de TI da América Latina (porque do Brasil ele já é) :-D Hoje o Brasil, amanhã a América Latina... e depois o Mundo!


 pretencioso, nao!?

uehsues

----------


## Fernando

Ficou perfeito! :-)

----------


## orionstation

Só estou meio perdido com as coisas mas tudo bem, agente se adapta!

----------


## juniorphy

Maravilha, Inovando Sempre ....

----------


## FMANDU

achei muito mais complicado de obter resultados rápidos sobre os foruns.

----------


## MaxAdriano

se adaptando, mas visualmente ficou muito mais modermo

----------


## jociano

Bom... o Visual eu gostei, porém odiei o fato de terem tirado aquele menu que fica ao lado esquerdo, aonde tinha as últimas do fórum e com isso ficava mais rápida a navegação pelo tópicos mais rescentes e com isso as respostas ao tópicos chegavam mais rapidas, talvez com isso, agora demorem a ser respondidas, uma vezes que teriamos que ficar procurando ou dependendo de uma sessão externa.

Abraços!!!

----------


## sergio

Marcus, como sempre inovando. Acredito que, com as novas ferramentas, logo logo o pessoal irá perceber todas as vantagens.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

eu acho que ficou bom , só que o furum antigo tinha mais informações por pagina. Marcus , lembra que tinha colocado o atalho para os albuns de fotos , não tem como colocar neste novo formato?

----------


## sergio

Fernando, o Marcus ainda está acertando o layout e funcionalidades. Logo, logo todas as ferramentas e muito mais estará disponível.





> eu acho que ficou bom , só que o furum antigo tinha mais informações por pagina. Marcus , lembra que tinha colocado o atalho para os albuns de fotos , não tem como colocar neste novo formato?

----------


## osmano807

Ficou legal hehe
Fui acessar e ficou em manutenção, mas tarde ficou offline, depois já estava atualizado :P

Só que tô penando para achar os posts mais 'novos', tenho sempre que acessar a página inicial.

----------


## lfaria

Como toda mudança, as vezes causa espanto, ora causa estranheza e por aí vai. Pontos altos, pontos baixos e pontos que ainda não estão posicionados.

Primeiro, boa página inicial, me causou boa impressão. Blogs e novidades ainda estou me acostumando mas acho que fica melhor.

Já no forum eu vou ter que me readaptar, a impressão que tem muito a aperfeiçoar, vou aguardar.

----------


## Poemander

Achei sensacional a mudança... o design ficou mais sóbrio e mais agradável ao olhar... o único ponto em que encontro uma certa dificuldade é com relação as foma de pesquisa... antes eram mais rápidas e práticas mas, como já foi dito, tudo é uma questão de tempo e aparo de arestas.

Muito sucesso ao fórum Under-Linux.

----------


## GuE

Rapa fico chique agora !!! Eu ate mandei recerregar o site e limpar o cache uhauhahua pensei que estava entrando no site errado. fico show !!!

----------


## irado

achei visualmente interessante SIM, mas ainda não naveguei o suficiente para ter opinião realmente formada (embora já possa afirmar: GOSTEI

----------


## Juniin

Azul minha cor preferida ~D 

Como foi dito os menus laterais agilizam a pesquisa e ,consequentimente, as respostas. 
No mais ... ficou show

----------


## onnet

Gostei do visual, mas também achei meio estranho a falta da barra lateral como disse o nosso colega Jociano, mas creio que quando estiver totalmente completo ficará melhor.

----------


## tioruan

nao gostei do forum novo , ficou meu que , desfuncional espero que melhore

----------


## MarcusMaciel

voce pode ser mais especifico ? onde vc nao gostou e pq ?

----------


## lipeiori

Gostei muito, parabéns!

----------


## MaxAdriano

marcus, vai voltar a aparecer nos post o local que somos? antes ao lado do meu nick, perto da reputação tinha cruz alta - RS...

----------


## Almar

Ficou legal bem moderno !!

----------


## juliocfs

ficou otimo, mais estou meio perdido se adaptando.

----------


## 1929

Eu achei muito bom.
Quanto a coluna "novos posts" que antes era automática, é só clicar logo abaixo de "Home" na aba "Forum"
Pesquisa, ainda não notei diferenças desabonadoras.

Na verdade a distribuição das secções ficou com um visual muito mais light, sem muita poluição.
Alguns detalhes vão se ajustando com o decorrer dos dias.

----------


## Carlos Picioli

Ainda estou tentando me adaptar, mas o novo design ficou show de bola.

----------


## pedrovigia

otimo, nota 10 ...

----------


## jcmaster85

Infelizmente o sistema de busca ficou muito ruim, esta praticamente impossivel achar as coisas, ah nao ser que coloque o nome do topico praticamente exato!!!!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

obrigado pela galeria de fotos

----------


## mvianna

Estão de parabéns, ficou muito bom!

Um ótimo 2010 a todos os colegas do Under-Linux!  :Smile:

----------


## DeividMoika

Não gostei nada nada desse novo modelo pois quando vamos buscar alguma coisa como conteudoo.. a busca e toda estranhaa! não e facil igual o antigoo

----------


## 1929

> Não gostei nada nada desse novo modelo pois quando vamos buscar alguma coisa como conteudoo.. a busca e toda estranhaa! não e facil igual o antigoo


De tanto ouvir que piorou a pesquisa, fui lá conferir. Não notei diferença negativa, pelo contrário, parece que os filtros ficaram bem melhores. Antes ao pesquisar aparecia post demais, muitas vezes nem tinham tanta relação com a pesquisa. Agora achei bem mais eficiente.

Testei inclusive por tags.

----------


## FMANDU

So não gostei do sistema de busca, para achar um forum por exemplo, digito palavras chaves, mais nao encontro nada ou quando encontro é fora da pesquisa que fiz.

----------


## lfaria

> voce pode ser mais especifico ? onde vc nao gostou e pq ?


No forum...

A impressão que causa é que tem menos informação por espaço. A barra no topo de cada mensagem desperdiça espaço, as que eu vi só tem data, hora e, na linha de baixo da barra, o número da mensagem. Pode até ser espaço reservado para alguma outra informação, mas aparenta desperdício de espaço.

Notei que o tamanho da fonte está maior.

São só detalhes, acho que a gente acaba se acostumando.

----------


## Poemander

Realmente... a única coisa que tenho a reclamar com essa mudança é com relação ao sistema de busca... no modo antigo era mais fácil e prático.

----------


## Almar

Tambem achei as buscas agora esta ruim.

----------


## edcomrocha

Gostei muito, mais ainda se adaptando, um dia eu chego la hehehh

Abraços a todos

----------


## rpclanhouse

Puxa! estou de férias e entrei apenas para conferir as novidades, e quantas ! ficou ótimo o design, disposição de cada espaço na pagina inicial ficou bem intuitivo. Parabens !

----------


## wesleydialmeida

a ferramenta de pesquisa do forum ficou simplesmente, magnificamente horrivelllllllll!!!, por favor arrumen isso. 

quanto ao restante ainda estou analisando.

vlw.

----------


## osmano807

Não sei porque reclamam da pesquisa, aquela do google era muito menos adaptada ao portal...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Eu nao estou entendendo... voces querem que volte aquela pesquisa do google é isso? se for isso eu tenho a solucao so preciso entender oq vcs tao reclamando..

----------


## MarcusMaciel

alguem pode confirmar se a busca e isso que vcs estavam procurando ??? ps quem quiser usar a busca antiga utilize pesquisa avançada

----------


## xandemartini

Show de bola Marcus!

----------


## danielbsb88

o antigo estava bom, mas e sempre bom inovar. o forúm esta de parabéns

----------


## 1929

MarcusMaciel, eu fiz uma pesquisa particular nos posts deste tópico.
E cheguei a uma conclusão. Pode não ser correta, mas está me parecendo que aqueles que acharam mais complicada a pesquisa, ou são novatos ou frequentam pouco o forum, com algumas excessões é claro.
Por favor, não vai aqui critica a ninguém. Não desvirtuem minhas palavras.
O que pode estar acontecendo é que está faltando mais participação para se acostumar. A medida que forem testando, com o transcorrer dos dias, vão achar uma beleza.
Aquela pesquisa a "la Google", era abrangente demais. As vezes vinha tanta informação que não tinha nem como ler tudo.
E se nos acostumarmos a usar tags bem elaboradas para marcar os assuntos, vai ajudar muito. Existem infelizmente algumas tags que não estão bem colocados por quem as colocou. Mas é uma excelente ferramenta para pesquisa futura.
Pessoal, usem as tags que voces vão ver como fica mais fácil. Gostou do tópico? Tem algo que vai precisar no futuro? Coloque uma tag para achar rápido no futuro.

----------


## jociano

Eu só odiei (não disse gostei, é odiei mesmo!), o fato de não ter mais aquela barra lateral aonde tinha os novos posts, quando o usuário postava no tópico, automaticamente aparecia na barra lateral e sendo assim ficava melhor de acompanhar os tópicos. Chato d+++!!!

Do resto está bom!

----------


## marlon

Estou perdido...!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....!!

----------


## FMANDU

Agora sim, ficou melhor o sistema de busca...

----------


## osmano807

> Agora sim, ficou melhor o sistema de busca...


Fãs do Google...  :Big Grin:

----------


## telecomlink

Na verdade estou sentindo falta de algumas ferramentas,tais como a sala de bate-papo que as vezes visualizo e outras vezes não aparece na pagina???Mas tenho certeza que com o tempo as coisas vão estar no lugar e funcionando perfeitamente.

----------


## Almar

Acho que aos poucos os pequenos detalhes e as ferramentas estão se ageitando e é questão de tempo pra nos adaptarmos, acho que está ficando show o unico detalhe que poderia voltar e a mostrar a localidade de cada um ali no cando direito de cada post ne

----------


## SuperLink

Amigos o Visual ficou legal..mas a Pesquisa no Forum ficou ruim.. nao gostei deixa menos pratico.. e mas dificio de achar algo.. antes era so colocar Ex: Rb433 que logo se via um monte de topico relacionado a palavra... agora nao se ver mas.. fica a uma dica o antigo modo de pesquisa e melhor q o atual.

----------


## Almar

A busca voltou ao normal !!  :Dancing2:

----------


## SuperLink

Ficou show agora....... PERFEITO.

----------


## 1929

Como o Sérgio disse lá no início, já dá para ver as diferenças. Pelo menos eu não tinha notado na versão anterior.
Ao escrever o post tem um dicionário para acusar erros de grafia. Talvez no futuro venha até a ter detecção de erros de sintaxe.
Daí, escrever aqueles posts sem pé nem cabeça, onde muitas vezes temos que colocar a cuca para funcionar só para entender o que o forista quer, vai diminuir em muito.

Não quero com isto ser purista, mas o básico do português é fundamental para o bom desenrolar do fórum.

E parece que a velocidade de navegação também melhorou. Não sei se estou sendo influenciado pelos aspectos positivos, mas está também mais rápido.

----------


## lfaria

Encontrei um pequeno problema estético. No blog, ao ler uma postagem a primeira propaganda do Google está sobrepondo sobre o perfil do usuário, inclusive da foto/imagem. Uso resolução de 1024x768. Dá a impressão que a propaganda duplicou, pois são duas lado a lado.

Quanto a pesquisa no site, ainda não tenho uma opinião formada, mas aconteceu um fato curioso. Fui questionado sobre a origem de uma apresentação da Anatel que estava no meu site e eu não sabia onde havia pego. Como muito material é coletado em informações aqui no Under vim fazer uma pesquisa e nada encontrei. Já no Google encontrei duas referências sendo uma delas aqui no Under.

Não é conclusivo pois tive que variar muito a frase pesquisada e não me recordo se pesquisei da mesma forma em ambos para fins de comparação.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Eu só odiei (não disse gostei, é odiei mesmo!), o fato de não ter mais aquela barra lateral aonde tinha os novos posts, quando o usuário postava no tópico, automaticamente aparecia na barra lateral e sendo assim ficava melhor de acompanhar os tópicos. Chato d+++!!!
> 
> Do resto está bom!


Tambem senti falta só disso....pois enquanto ia lendo um post ia acompanhando as ultimas postagens.

----------


## GrayFox

Gente, nas primeiras semanas, nós estranhamos, mas voces vao notar que ficou bem melhor. Ficou bem mais "clean" e nao arde tanto os olhos.
No meu ponto de vista, ficou mais profissional.

Saudações,

----------


## MaxAdriano

Ola, eu achei show o novo visual, porem eu não consigo editar os meus posts, o botão para editar fica sobrepondo outro. a resolução que uso é 800x600 e 800x480( as duas resoluções fica sobreposto), acesso pelo meu asus eeepc :Rofl: , e uso firerfox, abaixo uma image com um circulo em cima do botão.

----------


## mdcsp

Gostei sim, mas achei meio estranho a parte de buscas-pesquisas ao forum...... 

Eu que nao gosto de duplicar posts e sempre faço pesquisas.....

Quando ao restante, parabens!!!!

----------


## 1929

Gostaria de saber com voces se ao abrir imagens, fica eternamente tentando. Daí ao fechar e abrir a imagem novamente, vem na hora.
Será isso comigo?

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Gostaria de saber com voces se ao abrir imagens, fica eternamente tentando. Daí ao fechar e abrir a imagem novamente, vem na hora.
> Será isso comigo?


aki as imagens abrem normal pra mim, na primeira tentativa...

----------


## 1929

> aki as imagens abrem normal pra mim, na primeira tentativa...


Acho que é comigo.
Tu usa Firefox?
Meu IE está baleado. O Opera não abre corretamente algumas páginas.
Estou desconfiando que o Firefox vai dar problema e não queria enfrentar uma formatação.

----------


## tioruan

era coisa da minha cabeca agora , com o passar dos dias ta ficando muito bom , valeu pela iniciativa , e desculpe , a ignorancia dita por mim atras , uma ideia que seria legal das proximas mudanca seria avisar antes, legal ai a gente ja fica esperando a inovaçaoes . mas parabens

----------


## magnusrk8

É uma questão de adaptação, ficou muito bom.

----------


## beirsdorf

Gostei, achei estranho a falta do velho botão agradecer.

----------


## Aiomar

Ficou mtu melhor o novo site !

----------


## netuai

não gostei da nova aparencia, principalmente pois esta um pouco pesada, e outra coisa, estou tendo problemas para navegar, as vezes da uns erros tipo, vocÊ não tem permissão para ... estranho demais, as vezes so quero agradecer um post ou responder e ta dando estes erros.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

mais pesado ? serio ? nao sei se vc sabe mais voce pode desabilitar o chat e os banners de publicidade... isso talvez torne a navegacao mais rapida pra vc...

acesse https://under-linux.org/profile.php?do=editoptions e la procure por Desabilitar Banners de Publicidade? e Habilitar Under Chat ?

----------


## netuai

ta valeu sobre o peso do site, mas da uma olhada na hora que tentei agradecer a sua resposta, clicando no botao agradecer...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> ta valeu sobre o peso do site, mas da uma olhada na hora que tentei agradecer a sua resposta, clicando no botao agradecer...


amigo voce esta usando qual navegador ? e qual versao ? em qual sistema operacional ?

----------


## netuai

então, eu uso o explorer 8 e windows xp sp3

----------


## netuai

outra coisa que eu tinha me esquecido, o campo pesquisa quase nunca me reporta algum resultado, mesmo que eu coloque uma palavra ou uma frase, não ta dando resultados de pesquisa

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> outra coisa que eu tinha me esquecido, o campo pesquisa quase nunca me reporta algum resultado, mesmo que eu coloque uma palavra ou uma frase, não ta dando resultados de pesquisa


 estou trabalhando nisso nesse momento talvez amanha isso melhore  :Smile:

----------


## 1929

> estou trabalhando nisso nesse momento talvez amanha isso melhore


Mas porquê para ele fica ruim e com erros, e para mim não acontece nada disso?
Altera aí Marcus, mas com muito cuidado, pois para mim está excelente. Pois senão voce pode estragar o que está muito bom, hehehe!!!

----------


## netuai

talvez seja apenas uma pequena falha mesmo, mas o forum no geral ficou show...

----------


## ilsahec

bom

----------


## 1929

Marcos, agora que já baixou a poeira com relação as alterações do novo portal, fica mais fácil observar alguns detalhes.

Eu notei que em muitos posts o texto não preenche todo o espaço destinado ao texto. Em outros preenche.
Alguns textos postados são longos e fica sem uma formatação adequada, ocupando muito da página, até obrigando a rolar a tela. Se ele preenchesse a caixa, ocuparia menos tela.

Isto está relacionado com a configuração do navegador?

----------

